# 18 Reasons why Fishing is better than Sex



## k2muskie

18 Reasons why Fishing is better than Sex

18 - You don't have to hide your Fishing magazines.

17 - It is perfectly acceptable to pay a professional to Fish with you once in a while. 

16 - The Ten Commandments don't say anything about Fishing. 

15 - If your partner takes pictures or videotapes of you Fishing, you don't have to worry about them showing up on the Internet if you become famous. 

14 - Your Fishing partner doesn't get upset about people you fished with long ago. 

13 - It's perfectly respectable to Fish with a total stranger. 

12 - When you see a really good Fisherperson, you don't have feel guilty about imagining the two of you Fishing together. 

11 - If your regular Fishing partner isn't available, he/she won't object if you Fish with someone else. 

10 - Nobody will ever tell you that you will go blind if you Fish by yourself. 

9 - When dealing with a Fishing pro, you never have to wonder if they are really an undercover cop. 

8 - You don't have to go to a sleazy shop in a seedy neighborhood to buy Fishing stuff. 

7 - You can have a Fishing calendar on your wall at the office, tell Fishing jokes, and invite coworkers to Fish with you without getting sued for harassment. 

6 - There are no Fishing-transmitted diseases. 

5 - If you want to watch Fishing on television, you don't have to subscribe to the Playboy channel. 

4 - Nobody expects you to Fish with the same partner for the rest of your life. 

3 - Nobody expects you to give up Fishing if your partner loses interest in it. 

2 - You don't have to be a newlywed to plan a vacation primarily to enjoy your favorite activity. 

1 - Your Fishing partner will never say, "Not again? We just Fished last week! Is Fishing all you ever think about?"

:wink: :wink:


----------



## orvis1

It is perfectly acceptable to envy another mans rod .....

You can touch another mans rod and no one thinks anything of it...


----------



## k2muskie

orvis1 said:


> It is perfectly acceptable to envy another mans rod .....
> 
> You can touch another mans rod and no one thinks anything of it...


LMAO orvis1 I choked and almost watered down my keyboard and monitor with my beverage of choice. **** probaby should make it 19 with your comments. :lol: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## REPETER

Nobody laughs at you when you come home late with a fat fish!

The way to a man (or a woman's) heart is through his fly :wink:


----------



## GaryFish

Its a good thing to smell like fish when you are done fishing.


----------



## Chaser

Nobody really cares if you have someone else powerbait on your shirt/pants.


----------



## burge

You get more nibbles on your... :shock:


----------



## REPETER

pole _(O)_


----------



## GaryFish

Fly fishermen just wave their's in the air.
Bait fishermen prop theirs up on a stick.
Trollers use a downrigger to get down.


----------



## bowgy

It's something my wife acctually wants to do with me 

It usually lasts longer than 10 seconds :shock: 

It's something you can legally do with you siblings, kids and 1st and 2nd cousins.


----------



## Artoxx

You can do it alone, in a group, with a man, with a woman, with your kids, with someone elses kids, even with your DOG. And no one thinks you are a pervert. :twisted:


----------



## wyogoob

A goodun, LMAO.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

This thread is FUNNY!!! HAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

GaryFish said:


> Fly fishermen just wave their's in the air.
> Bait fishermen prop theirs up on a stick.
> Trollers use a downrigger to get down.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tuffluckdriller

You don't have to try and warm your fishing partner up for an hour or two to the idea of fishing.

Spontaneous fishing can actually happen.


----------



## Stellarmike

You can fish in public and not have the police called on you.


----------

